# Antec Skeleton Case



## SK-1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks like Antec has been hard at work developing a new open-air case called the Skeleton that is unlike anything I have seen from them before.It includes four drive bays, seven expansion slots, a front 92mm fan, top 3-speed 250mm fan with multicolor LED customization and layered component trays. 
And, it will be shown at the Showdown lan's this year. And I will touch it.







[/IMG]


----------



## intel igent (Aug 8, 2008)

cool!


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here are some photos:

http://www.anandtech.com/GalleryImage.aspx?id=2572


----------



## theJesus (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool idea, but I'd rather just have an HSPC tech station and mod it.
http://www.xoxide.com/hs.html


----------

